
Win32.chm: Microsoft's Old API Help File Reborn - sephoric
http://laurencejackson.com/win32/
======
sephoric
My son and I have been using the Win32 API and Lua 5.2 to make fun things,
such as a simple window manager and a simple Love2d clone. This file is
extremely helpful especially considering we don't have internet at home, and
MS Visual Studio Community doesn't seem to come with offline API
documentation.

------
mhd
Neat. I wanted to play around with old OS interfaces a bit this year and this
might just be what I need for the NT/ReactOS part.

